# Butternut Squash Cornbread



## mosaicsmoker (Sep 16, 2012)

This sounds a bit weird but it has become my favorite cornbread - more moist and a bit more flavorful than most cornbreads. Add bacon pieces or jalapenos if you desire but I think it is best in its unadulterated splendor.

Ingredients:

1 cup stoneground cornmeal
1 cup AP flour
1 teaspoons baking soda
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 cup light brown sugar
1  large egg
1/2 cup buttermilk
1 cup butternut squash, cooked & mashed - frozen works just fine
1 tablespoon  vegetable oil

Prep

1.   Grease and then preheat a 10" Dutch oven
2.    In one mixing bowl combine dry ingredients - cornmeal, flour, baking soda, baking powder, salt and brown sugar.
3.    In another bowl, whisk together the egg, 1/2 cup of the buttermilk, squash, and vegetable oil.
4.    Combine the wet ingredients with the dry ingredients; mix until well blended, adding more buttermilk if needed to make smooth - thick but easily stirred.
5.    Spread batter in the prepared Dutch oven (remember, it's preheated, so be careful...)
6.    Pat the top with buttermilk
8.    Bake for 25-30 minutes until nicely browned with 13 coals on top and 7 on bottom (350 degree oven if you're doing this indoors). Rotate the DO a bit more often than normal to avoid hotspots & keep a close eye on the bread after the 15 minute mark.

Serve with an opulent plate of barbecue, a tall glass of  water cold enough to have a rim of ice around the edges and a crispy wedge of lettuce. Follow up with a Dutch oven peach cobbler.  Relax in the knowledge that you've made the world a happier place for a a while.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 17, 2012)

This sounds interesting. You are new so I will give you a tip. You will get a lot more interest and responses if you post Pictures of the product you are posting a recipe for. I learned the hard way when I was a Newbie and I posted a recipe for Sangria and the oldtimers teased me about not posting pics. I got this as a response...JJ


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 17, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> This sounds interesting. You are new so I will give you a tip. You will get a lot more interest and responses if you post Pictures of the product you are posting a recipe for. I learned the hard way when I was a Newbie and I posted a recipe for Sangria and the oldtimers teased me about not posting pics. I got this as a response...JJ


X2


----------



## mosaicsmoker (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for the advice.  All I could find quickly was a thumbnail, I'll make a better pic the next time I bake some.













ButternutSquashCornbread.png



__ mosaicsmoker
__ Sep 17, 2012


----------

